

SoftBank confirms $20.1 billion Sprint acquisition - co_pl_te
http://theverge.com/2012/10/15/3505180/softbank-sprint-acquisition-confirmed-announcement

======
co_pl_te
Here's the PDF that outlines the details of the acquisition:

[http://webcast.softbank.co.jp/en/pdf/20121015_01/20121015_01...](http://webcast.softbank.co.jp/en/pdf/20121015_01/20121015_01.pdf)

